# CRACKING DEAL-Mk1 manifold & 3" downpipe + sport cat/Decat



## tonksy26

I've got the opportunity to offer you all a cracking deal on a relentless 3" downpipe and either a sports cat or Decat pipe. It is the latest 3 version which has had some great reviews on here as shown in the link below.

Delivery is estimated a week but more often that it will only take 2-3 days. They do come from china but I've been reassured that 99% of the time you won't pay import tax but obviously I can't 100% guarantee that. I had one guy order one last week and it took 2 days and he never got charged anything extra so I think you should be safe.

Downpipe + sports cat - £200 delivered

Downpipe + Decat - £150 delivered

V3 manifold - £250 delivered

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=328403


----------



## Callum-TT

How good are the sports cats for MoT's?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum

Wow Tonksy that's a corker of a deal !
Have you got a picture of the sports cat ? (or is that the second picture ?) 
Are they available separately ?
Any more info on the sports cat ?


----------



## tonksy26

Sports cat are 200 cell unlike the v1 and v2. The do pass the mot as proven by the buyer in the link (he posted proof of passin fb the emissions test). As they get older they may require warming up before testing but I'm sure I red other sports cats are the same although I maybe wrong.

Sports cat is In the second pictures mullum


----------



## reece1591

Ahhh man I need one asap......

What can I sell hmm?????


----------



## salinemondo

This is tempting, but i have the feeling the total cost of this mod will be high so have a couple of questions;

1) Will this fit with a standard cat back exhaust or will i need an adaptor of some sort?
2) Is there a reasonable price that people have had for fittment?


----------



## tonksy26

salinemondo said:


> This is tempting, but i have the feeling the total cost of this mod will be high so have a couple of questions;
> 
> 1) Will this fit with a standard cat back exhaust or will i need an adaptor of some sort?
> 2) Is there a reasonable price that people have had for fittment?


I wouldn't like to guarantee but I think it will fit the standard system. I shall double check and get back to you ASAP on that though.

I wouldn't like to say exactly as it depends upon the garage and location but on average it should take 4-5 hours labour as the subframe needs to be dropped.

EDIT: relentless have said that they do fit a standard system.


----------



## BaueruTc

Hey Tonksy,

Would the shipping be trackable?


----------



## tonksy26

BaueruTc said:


> Hey Tonksy,
> 
> Would the shipping be trackable?


Yup, sent DHL and I can provide you with the tracking number


----------



## passat16v

I ordered one of these last Friday afternoon.---------Tuesday AM it was in my house.

DHL Tracking is the 'dogs hanging bits', very step of the delivery journey is tracked. get set up.

Couldnt wait to get home from work,

The kit is that nice, its a shame to hide it under the car. :roll:


----------



## Callum-TT

How do we go about buying this then mate?


----------



## tonksy26

Callum-TT said:


> How do we go about buying this then mate?


Pm me what you want mate and ill pm you the PayPal address. No money comes through me.


----------



## c4z

So approx £250 to have fitted then..?
Which ever muppet designed a car whose subframe needs dropping to fit a down pipe :lol: 
Nice looking though.


----------



## passat16v

Pm me what you want mate and ill pm you the PayPal address. No money comes through me.[/quote]

Thanks again for helping me sort mine out mate 8)


----------



## Superdoug

This is a great deal! I'm a little gutted as I just had mine replaced with standard part and it cost more than this.


----------



## Nitrojosh

These still going Tonks ?


----------



## tonksy26

Nitrojosh said:


> These still going Tonks ?


Sorry, yes they are mate.


----------



## TT_Paul

Is there much to be gained fitting one of theses with the standard system?
I guess its best to have my map remapped again, not sure if its all worth it for the cost?


----------



## barb

TT_Paul said:


> Is there much to be gained fitting one of theses with the standard system?
> I guess its best to have my map remapped again, not sure if its all worth it for the cost?


They make a large difference you will find it spools a lot sooner and in my case gained 25lb ft of torque

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

how long will this be running for?


----------



## BaueruTc

fixitagaintomoz said:


> how long will this be running for?


+1 I have spent a fortune recently. Would really love to buy one of these but will have to hold off atm. Also had to fork out an other £450 for my car insurance renewal today. :x


----------



## Kyle18uk

fixitagaintomoz said:


> how long will this be running for?


Would also like to know this, Id be good for the end of the month but not now


----------



## tonksy26

Should be good till the end of this month lads.

Also hoping to sort out a super low price for the v3 manifold aswell incase anyone is after one of them aswel.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Thanks- ill try and get some cash sorted for then- just waiting on selling the mk4 golf gti before I buy any more for the TT


----------



## Jamie948

Why oh why did I choose to log on and see this ?! Aghhhh hugely tempted
What's fitting like? My TT is low and catches on speed bumps etc, does this fit as well as standard ?


----------



## Callum-TT

Jamie948 said:


> Why oh why did I choose to log on and see this ?! Aghhhh hugely tempted
> What's fitting like? My TT is low and catches on speed bumps etc, does this fit as well as standard ?


Apparently yes. I get mine early next week so we'll see lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie948

Callum-TT said:


> Jamie948 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why oh why did I choose to log on and see this ?! Aghhhh hugely tempted
> What's fitting like? My TT is low and catches on speed bumps etc, does this fit as well as standard ?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently yes. I get mine early next week so we'll see lol
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Good stuff, will be looking forward to seeing the results! Funnily enough I was driving earlier and thinking how I'd like a 3' DP as my next mod then I log on here and bam, I've mentally spent £200. As long as there is no fitting issues I'm in. Cracking little valentines gift for my true love haha


----------



## Jamie948

Bit concerned on the mot emissions though, just read on another thread that their car failed the mot with the sports cat fitted :/ 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=316847


----------



## tonksy26

I can also offer the relentless v3 manifold for £250 delivered to your door.

Again pm for payment details.


----------



## Callum-TT

tonksy26 said:


> I can also offer the relentless v3 manifold for £250 delivered to your door.
> 
> Again pm for payment details.


You fooker I hate you lol 

On the plus side just got confirmation from DHL that my parcel is nearly at my local delivery office as just passed customs with a £3.64 charge


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Ok so because of previous experience im sold on the 3" dp and decat mod, but how much is to be gained from this manifold on a standard k04?


----------



## Callum-TT

There here 

Build quality looks very good.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT




----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Callum-TT said:


>


Whats with the cardboard?


----------



## Callum-TT

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats with the cardboard?
Click to expand...

It's the sports cat element fella

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tonksy26

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats with the cardboard?
Click to expand...

It's not cardboard.

All cats are like that


----------



## Gone

I'm interested in the cat and DP. Can you confirm that it will fit up in the tunnel properly, what's the ground clearance like compared to standard? I have lots of speed cushions round here, mostly unavoidable.

Also... while I'm here... anyone ever heard of original cat internals breaking up and causing a rattle? I have a noise at about 1500-2000 rpm from the cat area, sounds just like the heatshield or a clamp is loose - except on several investigations, nothing is loose. Garage suggested the cats are breaking up with age, smell a rat but also a chance to mod for free


----------



## tonksy26

Gone Ape said:


> I'm interested in the cat and DP. Can you confirm that it will fit up in the tunnel properly, what's the ground clearance like compared to standard? I have lots of speed cushions round here, mostly unavoidable.
> 
> Also... while I'm here... anyone ever heard of original cat internals breaking up and causing a rattle? I have a noise at about 1500-2000 rpm from the cat area, sounds just like the heatshield or a clamp is loose - except on several investigations, nothing is loose. Garage suggested the cats are breaking up with age, smell a rat but also a chance to mod for free


My good man lee is currently in the middle of fitting a downpipe for someone that bought one a couple weeks back and so will be able to give a full installation review in the next couple of days with plenty of pics. It seems half through that it fits spot on and the clearance issue has now been addressed.

Will report back in the next day or 2 though mate.


----------



## L33JSA

Gone Ape said:


> Also... while I'm here... anyone ever heard of original cat internals breaking up and causing a rattle? I have a noise at about 1500-2000 rpm from the cat area, sounds just like the heatshield or a clamp is loose - except on several investigations, nothing is loose. Garage suggested the cats are breaking up with age, smell a rat but also a chance to mod for free


Yes....completely plausible. Although not the same....MattB's cat broke up and dislodged in there and caused a boost restriction.

So far the Relentless downpipe appears to clear the propshaft and bulkhead nicely........will upload finished pictures on here after I've finished fitting which should be tomorrow evening.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Callum-TT said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats with the cardboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the sports cat element fella
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

ahh ok- i thought you'd gone de-cat. and in my defence- it does look like cardboard!


----------



## Gone

OK cheers Lee. I actually remember now something similar on an Audi 80 I had about 10 years back, it was a '94 car about the same age as the TT is now. New cat section sorted it but I never got a look at the old one to confirm the issue, just the fitter's assurance that that was the issue. Older/wiser now :lol:

ETA - What's the book time for down pipe and cat replacement? A main dealer has just quoted a 4 figure sum for the job all in using OEM parts (not my choice of option but useful for justifying it to SWMBO)


----------



## tonksy26

Gone Ape said:


> OK cheers Lee. I actually remember now something similar on an Audi 80 I had about 10 years back, it was a '94 car about the same age as the TT is now. New cat section sorted it but I never got a look at the old one to confirm the issue, just the fitter's assurance that that was the issue. Older/wiser now :lol:
> 
> ETA - What's the book time for down pipe and cat replacement? A main dealer has just quoted a 4 figure sum for the job all in using OEM parts (not my choice of option but useful for justifying it to SWMBO)


4-5 hours.

Four figure sum for a downpipe and fitting is ridiculas ! Typical Audi prices I suppose.


----------



## Jamie948

tonksy26 said:


> Gone Ape said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK cheers Lee. I actually remember now something similar on an Audi 80 I had about 10 years back, it was a '94 car about the same age as the TT is now. New cat section sorted it but I never got a look at the old one to confirm the issue, just the fitter's assurance that that was the issue. Older/wiser now :lol:
> 
> ETA - What's the book time for down pipe and cat replacement? A main dealer has just quoted a 4 figure sum for the job all in using OEM parts (not my choice of option but useful for justifying it to SWMBO)
> 
> 
> 
> 4-5 hours.
> 
> Four figure sum for a downpipe and fitting is ridiculas ! Typical Audi prices I suppose.
Click to expand...

I've been quoted £125 by midlands VW + wheel alignment (2 1/2 - 3 hr job )


----------



## Gone

Is there any sort of warranty on the parts? Any conditions for it to be valid?

Also I thought Relentless were US based, so how come the parts are coming from China?


----------



## tonksy26

Gone Ape said:


> Is there any sort of warranty on the parts? Any conditions for it to be valid?
> 
> Also I thought Relentless were US based, so how come the parts are coming from China?


No no warranty as such but I will try help out any problems you have.

Relentless is an American company part owned by Germans and Chinese. The manufacturing factory is in china though so everything gets shipped out from their.


----------



## Rusk

Jamie948 said:


> stuff


Hey, sorry to thread hijack, but Jamie - I can't reply to the PM you sent me!

Too new I think.


----------



## Callum-TT

Gone Ape said:


> OK cheers Lee. I actually remember now something similar on an Audi 80 I had about 10 years back, it was a '94 car about the same age as the TT is now. New cat section sorted it but I never got a look at the old one to confirm the issue, just the fitter's assurance that that was the issue. Older/wiser now :lol:
> 
> ETA - What's the book time for down pipe and cat replacement? A main dealer has just quoted a 4 figure sum for the job all in using OEM parts (not my choice of option but useful for justifying it to SWMBO)


Just for price comparison I have just booked in my car for the following

3" relentless down pipe 
Sports cat
H&R front & rear ARB's with super pro bushes 
Forge adjustable tie bars
Apex -40 mm springs.

My quote £250

Seriously shop around people.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie948

Rusk said:


> Jamie948 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, sorry to thread hijack, but Jamie - I can't reply to the PM you sent me!
> 
> Too new I think.
Click to expand...

No Worries!


----------



## tonksy26

Still time left and plenty in stock for anyone that wants one.

Just give me a pm !


----------



## Nitrojosh

Got mine today, seems very good quality and 3 day delivery is very impressive!

Hope it all fits up nicely! The decat section sits at a weird sideways angle when bolted to the downpipe, not having the car on hand I guess it's meant to be that way?

Overall very happy, thanks Tonks!


----------



## Callum-TT

Nitrojosh said:


> Got mine today, seems very good quality and 3 day delivery is very impressive!
> 
> Hope it all fits up nicely! The decat section sits at a weird sideways angle when bolted to the downpipe, not having the car on hand I guess it's meant to be that way?
> 
> Overall very happy, thanks Tonks!


I loosely bolted mine together when I got it two days ago and after jacking up the car I offered it up (as much as possible) and it looks ok.

Mine is being fitted very soon though so time will tell. Others here have already received theirs and had them fitted so seems ok.


----------



## tonksy26

Yup, haven't had one bad bit of feedback so far so cheers guys.

Glad everyone is happy


----------



## Jamie948

Tonksy, I'm taking the plunge, you have PM


----------



## Callum-TT

Jamie948 said:


> Tonksy, I'm taking the plunge, you have PM


Good lad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie948

The joys of being single around valentines day :lol: gifts for meeeeeee


----------



## Gone

Can't get a fitting quote for under £300 here so it's looking like a custom turbo back system is going to be better value for money. Several well-reputed fitters and my local indie won't touch it as the job's too big. They're saying they only have one ramp and can't afford to have a TT up there for 5 hours, others won't even quote on the book time.

Still watching with interest!


----------



## Callum-TT

Gone Ape said:


> Can't get a fitting quote for under £300 here so it's looking like a custom turbo back system is going to be better value for money. Several well-reputed fitters and my local indie won't touch it as the job's too big. They're saying they only have one ramp and can't afford to have a TT up there for 5 hours, others won't even quote on the book time.
> 
> Still watching with interest!


Have you approached WAK or TT Shop?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickG

<3 <3 <3 HAPPY VALENTINES NICK <3 <3 <3

What did you get me?

A NICE SHINEY DOWNPIPE AND DECAT OF COURSE!!!

   Cheers Tonks!


----------



## cookbot

I want one and will be doing it on the drive. Lucky me.....


----------



## Callum-TT

cookbot said:


> I want one and will be doing it on the drive. Lucky me.....


I couldn't be arsed after speak to you so I booked it in at Elite lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cookbot

It is a massive chore and would only do something like this with the comfort of my big tool chest .....incase that shit gets real!


----------



## Conk

Pm'd. Too good an offer to pass up on 

Anyone fitted it a standard cat back system yet? Whether it requires a reducer or different coupler of some sort.


----------



## Gone

Callum-TT said:


> Have you approached WAK or TT Shop?


Of course. Wak's contact don't want the business. I'm waiting for a quote from 4 Rings. Even if the TT shop are competitive it involves half a tank of fuel, 4-5 hours knocking around around Bedford and a day's leave, so not really an option.


----------



## L33JSA

I've just fitted one of these Relentless downpipe & sports cat deals to a forum members car.

Unfortunately it's not all plain sailing as there are issues.

1.) Where the sports cat section reduces from 3" to meet the existing standard exhaust is slightly the wrong diameter. It is 63mm rather than 65mm. This means that the standard clamping sleeve wont clamp down enough on the pipe thus meaning there is play in the joint and will mean the exhaust will blow here.

In theory this shouldn't be an issue to those who have aftermarket 3" systems providing the 3" system has a sleeved joint and is long enough to reach where the 3" section of the Relentless sports cat is.









2. The sports section needs shortening by approximately 1.5" otherwise it will push the rear section out by a similar amount and cause the middle hanger to be positioned incorrectly and cause a knock.

You can see here the length difference quite clearly.



3. The downpipe rests against the bulkhead very slightly but unfortunately enough to cause a vibration which worsens as the system gets hotter. There is a possibility that the mounting holes on the turbo flange could be elongated slightly in order to rotate the fitting on the turbo thus lowering the downpipe and moving it away from the bulkhead. Annoyingly there is plenty of room on the other side of the downpipe inbetween the downpipe and the prop.





4. The flanges between the downpipe and the sports cat section aren't angled correctly and so don't meet squarely when offered up together loosely. Once clamped together they do meet and seal but due the angle the flexi pipe is forced to sit at for the flanges to meet properly this forces the downpipe hanger to push against the subframe. This means that the hanger isn't hanging but instead its forcing the rubber hanger down. I was able to get a pry bar in to bend the hanger slightly but I didn't feel that it was particularly perfect.



Tonksy is aware of these issues and has been speaking to Relentless about them so hopefully they will be able to rectify them asap. I've offered to adjust a downpipe if they send one out so they can then use that as a template. Fingers crossed they take up that offer.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but hopefully it's all in hand.


----------



## barb

L33JSA said:


> I've just fitted one of these Relentless downpipe & sports cat deals to a forum members car.
> 
> Unfortunately it's not all plain sailing as there are issues.
> 
> 1.) Where the sports cat section reduces from 3" to meet the existing standard exhaust is slightly the wrong diameter. It is 63mm rather than 65mm. This means that the standard clamping sleeve wont clamp down enough on the pipe thus meaning there is play in the joint and will mean the exhaust will blow here.
> 
> In theory this shouldn't be an issue to those who have aftermarket 3" systems providing the 3" system has a sleeved joint and is long enough to reach where the 3" section of the Relentless sports cat is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The sports section needs shortening by approximately 1.5" otherwise it will push the rear section out by a similar amount and cause the middle hanger to be positioned incorrectly and cause a knock.
> 
> You can see here the length difference quite clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The downpipe rests against the bulkhead very slightly but unfortunately enough to cause a vibration which worsens as the system gets hotter. There is a possibility that the mounting holes on the turbo flange could be elongated slightly in order to rotate the fitting on the turbo thus lowering the downpipe and moving it away from the bulkhead. Annoyingly there is plenty of room on the other side of the downpipe inbetween the downpipe and the prop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. The flanges between the downpipe and the sports cat section aren't angled correctly and so don't meet squarely when offered up together loosely. Once clamped together they do meet and seal but due the angle the flexi pipe is forced to sit at for the flanges to meet properly this forces the downpipe hanger to push against the subframe. This means that the hanger isn't hanging but instead its forcing the rubber hanger down. I was able to get a pry bar in to bend the hanger slightly but I didn't feel that it was particularly perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Tonksy is aware of these issues and has been speaking to Relentless about them so hopefully they will be able to rectify them asap. I've offered to adjust a downpipe if they send one out so they can then use that as a template. Fingers crossed they take up that offer.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but hopefully it's all in hand.


I have/had the same issues as you. 
1. I got a slightly smaller sleeve just enough to clamp both of them. 
2. I had to cut a few inches off the end of mine as it was too long although I don't think this is a major issue as you can cut it to your perfect length and allow for aftermarket exhausts. 
3. You can move the engine over slightly on the mounts to prevent it from knocking on the bulkhead (need to do this on mine) 
4. Mine is the same as that needs the angle tweeking slightly

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## L33JSA

barb said:


> 3. You can move the engine over slightly on the mounts to prevent it from knocking on the bulkhead (need to do this on mine)


I'm not entirely sure how successful this would actually be. Whilst it sounds good in theory the actual amount you can move the engine is minimal since the dogbone dictates alot of the positioning of the engine especially if you have an uprated one with less play in it. It's certainly worth a try though.Even if you manage to get it to stop touching/vibrating you are never going to have more than a couple of mm clearance which is less than ideal in my opinion.

However, the fact that you even have to contemplate fiddling round like this, to me isnt right. It shouldnt be anywhere near it in the first place. Other manufacturers have managed to design a downpipe that easily clears the bulkhead without having to try and 'find' clearance.


----------



## Callum-TT

Well that's that bonfire p155ed on then.

Looks like I will have to cancel the install until Tonksy gets a solution from relentless.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie948

Tonksy,

My messages won't send to you anymore, not sure if your inbox is full or something up with mine. Fitment will be onto a standard exhaust and midlands vw will do the fitment who've plenty of experience in fitting DPs


----------



## L33JSA

Jamie948 said:


> midlands vw will do the fitment who've plenty of experience in fitting DPs


LOL You can be as experienced as you like but if there's issues with the product then it's not going to make much difference if you've fitted one or a thousand downpipes.


----------



## barb

L33JSA said:


> barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. You can move the engine over slightly on the mounts to prevent it from knocking on the bulkhead (need to do this on mine)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure how successful this would actually be. Whilst it sounds good in theory the actual amount you can move the engine is minimal since the dogbone dictates alot of the positioning of the engine especially if you have an uprated one with less play in it. It's certainly worth a try though.Even if you manage to get it to stop touching/vibrating you are never going to have more than a couple of mm clearance which is less than ideal in my opinion.
> 
> However, the fact that you even have to contemplate fiddling round like this, to me isnt right. It shouldnt be anywhere near it in the first place. Other manufacturers have managed to design a downpipe that easily clears the bulkhead without having to try and 'find' clearance.
Click to expand...

I completely agree with you that you shouldn't have to find space. I do believe I read a thread before where awesome gti said they do need to do this on some of the downpipes including the pipeworx one which isn't a cheapy one. Although I still think there is enough room to make a downpipe that cleared quite easily.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie948

L33JSA said:


> Jamie948 said:
> 
> 
> 
> midlands vw will do the fitment who've plenty of experience in fitting DPs
> 
> 
> 
> LOL You can be as experienced as you like but if there's issues with the product then it's not going to make much difference if you've fitted one or a thousand downpipes.
Click to expand...

Ha I appreciate that, I was more referring to the fact that I wasn't going to try fit it myself. They would know pretty quickly if there were fitment issues and perhaps ways to make any adjustments. People must have found ways for them to fit or every one would have been returned.


----------



## L33JSA

Problem is you don't know there are any fitment issues until right near the end of the job when the subframe is back on and the dogbone mount is fixed in place.

When I was half way through the job it looked like there was going to be plenty of room. Look at the pic below...looks perfect doesn't it.



So then when everything is back on and in place it's then you realise there are issues...so then in order to rectify them you have to start stripping everything back again before you can then start trying to make it fit which of course is additional time and so increased labour costs.


----------



## Jamie948

L33JSA said:


> Problem is you don't know there are any fitment issues until right near the end of the job when the subframe is back on and the dogbone mount is fixed in place.
> 
> When I was half way through the job it looked like there was going to be plenty of room. Look at the pic below...looks perfect doesn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> So then when everything is back on and in place it's then you realise there are issues...so then in order to rectify them you have to start stripping everything back again before you can then start trying to make it fit which of course is additional time and so increased labour costs.


Aahhhh I see. Thanks for the info. I don't have mine yet and I know Tonksey is on the case 
I had a good look across the forum for fitment issues on these but couldn't find anything as comprehensive as your findings, just that some had experienced issues but had managed to work around them.


----------



## tonksy26

Can anybody who's fitted there's or had it fitted by someone get in touch with me please.


----------



## Adam86

Really interested in one of these if there's a way to rectify the fit ment issues. 
Would it be possible to manufacture some sort of coupler to connect the downpipe to cat? And would this solve any of the issues?


----------



## L33JSA

Adam86 said:


> Would it be possible to manufacture some sort of coupler to connect the downpipe to cat? And would this solve any of the issues?


Not really....it may help the hanger issue but to be honest that the least of the products issues. The main issue is the clearance on the bulkhead. The rest are reasonably easily rectified in comparison.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Well considering I was gonna buy one and get a garage to fit I may now have to hold fire on that plan...It's all well and good if you're doing it yourself and time doesn't cost £1 a minute....but I need a product with no (or at least less) fitment issues for a garage to have to deal with.

I suppose the other option is rent a ramp......

Nah I still want a pro to do it!


----------



## Callum-TT

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Well considering I was gonna buy one and get a garage to fit I may now have to hold fire on that plan...It's all well and good if you're doing it yourself and time doesn't cost £1 a minute....but I need a product with no (or at least less) fitment issues for a garage to have to deal with.
> 
> I suppose the other option is rent a ramp......
> 
> Nah I still want a pro to do it!


I had mine booked in for the 24th.

Just waiting to hear the outcome of Tonksy's discussions with relentless.

Looks like I may have to postpone though which also puts back my planned remap 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum

Late last year I bought a downpipe and sports cats from eBay - they were under £100 each new (auctions), but I was a bit worried about the fitment. Anyway I've not had the cash to get them fitted since.
The temptation to get the Relentless was for the better fitment as many places won't fettle until it's right - they'll just leave you with a wonky rattling headache :-/


----------



## tonksy26

Whilst I realise it's not acceptable to have to modify it your self, any decent garage should easily be able to do it.

I'm still in talks with relentless to try and sort something out.

Barb has sent me the link to the sleeve he used to solve the blowing problem which would leave just the vibration from the downpipe touching the bulkhead problem left to solve.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 0603505251

Will keep everyone posted though.


----------



## Callum-TT

I'll get the sleeve ordered and mention what someone previously said about moving the engine on the mounts.

Well see what happens lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nitrojosh

Are people having this issue with aftermarket or standard cat backs?

Is it just the guys with sportscasts having a fitting issue too?

Mines due to be fitted Thursday/Friday along with a new turbo. Hope things go ok


----------



## tonksy26

Nitrojosh said:


> Are people having this issue with aftermarket or standard cat backs?
> 
> Is it just the guys with sportscasts having a fitting issue too?
> 
> Mines due to be fitted Thursday/Friday along with a new turbo. Hope things go ok


We haven't had any feedback from anyone who's fitted to aftermarket exhaust but as lee says in A previous post in theory there shouldn't be a problem with it blowing. However the issue with it catching slightly on the bulkhead might still be an issue. Might be worth suggesting to the fitter about elongating the flange holes if they do have issues. Or trying to move the engine over ever so slightly.

Keep me updated wither on here or send me a pm on how you get on mate. I'll give you my number if you rather discuss your experience with fitting it over the phone mate.


----------



## barb

If I was to do mine again, didn't get it in the group buy but same issuies I think the idea of elongating the holes would be a good one. There is plenty of room for it to come down (away from the bulkhead) just no movement in the holes.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Conk

Don't know if your emails are full or not tonksy but I sent you a pm regarding the down pipe! If it's just a case of elongated the holes to get it clear of the bulkhead I would still be interested in one of these.


----------



## tonksy26

Conk said:


> Don't know if your emails are full or not tonksy but I sent you a pm regarding the down pipe! If it's just a case of elongated the holes to get it clear of the bulkhead I would still be interested in one of these.


Sorry missed your message mate. You have a PM


----------



## Nitrojosh

Yeah no probs Tonks, you have my mob number from my initial pm 

Just measured up the decat and she's 2.5" OD, I assume it's meant to be 2.5"ID?

Will happily report back Friday, will mention elongating the holes on the downpipe and have bought the earlier linked sleeve just incase of any issues with blowing etc.


----------



## tonksy26

Nitrojosh said:


> Yeah no probs Tonks, you have my mob number from my initial pm
> 
> Just measured up the decat and she's 2.5" OD, I assume it's meant to be 2.5"ID?
> 
> Will happily report back Friday, will mention elongating the holes on the downpipe and have bought the earlier linked sleeve just incase of any issues with blowing etc.


Cheers mate. Could do with measurements in mm as it's a lot more accurate.


----------



## passat16v

i would like feedback on if the reducer clamp stops the blowing


----------



## anthony_839

really want one of these with a decat but don't want the issue on hitting on the firewall... 

any ideas on when it will be sorted ?


----------



## L33JSA

passat16v said:


> i would like feedback on if the reducer clamp stops the blowing


it will do mate

Anyway...it won't matter to you if you're going 3"


----------



## NickG

Interesting read!

Awaiting fitment solutions for when mine arrives so get cracking chaps!! :lol:


----------



## Nitrojosh

My decat is 60mm ID and a smidge over 63mm OD.


----------



## Callum-TT

Well I spoke with the guy who's fitting mine on Monday.

He's done a couple of the version 1 cock up's of the relentless down pipe but he managed to get that to fit with a lot of work and harsh language lol.

He and I are both hoping this version is not as bad otherwise this could cost a lot in labour to get sorted.

I will keep you all updated on this & if you hear anything from Relentless regarding fitting info please pass on.

I am quote tempted though to open a PayPal dispute with them after it's fitted stating not fit for purpose and send them the bill for the additional labour required to fix their issues.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## passat16v

Paid a visit to a local exhaust builder today.

My TT has been measured up for a 3" system with 2 small back boxes (like Dannys mint green TT)

This system will clamp straight onto the relentless sports cat with the 'problem' reducer cut off.

I hope to have this fitted in the next week or so, with pics to show. Anyone interested give me a shout.

The company are based on the Wirral, N.west


----------



## tonksy26

passat16v said:


> Paid a visit to a local exhaust builder today.
> 
> My TT has been measured up for a 3" system with 2 small back boxes (like Dannys mint green TT)
> 
> This system will clamp straight onto the relentless sports cat with the 'problem' reducer cut off.
> 
> I hope to have this fitted in the next week or so, with pics to show. Anyone interested give me a shout.
> 
> The company are based on the Wirral, N.west


Haha great news Paul. Did all the TT's at lee cause the mod bug to bite even harder ?


----------



## Jamie948

Mine has been delivered today. The inner diameter of the sports cat where it will join the rest of the exhaust measured just over 60mm (60.something) and the outer diameter was just over 63mm. (63.something)


----------



## Conk

I have one of these on the way and have a question just to try and make is less hassle when I fit it.

Mainly aimed at L33JSA as he fitted one all ready and suggested remedies for the problems. How much do I need to elongate the holes on the downpipe by, roughly? And I assume the dp needs to be rotated anti clockwise?

That way I can drop it of at the machine shop so they can do a neat job and the fitting should go smoother


----------



## barb

Conk said:


> I have one of these on the way and have a question just to try and make is less hassle when I fit it.
> 
> Mainly aimed at L33JSA as he fitted one all ready and suggested remedies for the problems. How much do I need to elongate the holes on the downpipe by, roughly? And I assume the dp needs to be rotated anti clockwise?
> 
> That way I can drop it of at the machine shop so they can do a neat job and the fitting should go smoother


I dint think it would require too much, maybe 2-4mm? (Don't quote me on that) no harm in going a bit more just make sure you use a washer before the nut. And yes it needs to go anticlockwise.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Conk

Yeah I did think that, if I went to far I could just sit it where it needs to be then tighten it up (with washers) to get the best clearance.

Always best to check though, thanks


----------



## passat16v

when are you fitting it Conk?

take a pic of your flange when its modded.

Mine has got to be taken off and modded the same. :roll:


----------



## Conk

We'll I'm actually of work with ligament damage in my shoulder at the mo so the install itself will have to be put back a few weeks.

I will get the holes elongated as soon as I get it though so it's ready. No worries I'll take a few pics of before and after so you can see the difference.


----------



## Conk

Also.....I feel for you if your doing it yourself, sounds like a pig with out having to take it back of to modify it.


----------



## passat16v

Conk said:


> Also.....I feel for you if your doing it yourself, sounds like a pig with out having to take it back of to modify it.


This job is well beyond my capabilities, I will be asking Lee cast his spannering magic once again. His pics are of my car.


----------



## Conk

I feel for your wallet then!

Although I am still contemplating getting a quote to fit, may save a lot of swear words and grazed knuckles on the day.


----------



## L33JSA

Conk said:


> Mainly aimed at L33JSA as he fitted one all ready and suggested remedies for the problems. How much do I need to elongate the holes on the downpipe by, roughly? And I assume the dp needs to be rotated anti clockwise?


As barb said - probably only a couple of mm. Since a small change of rotation at the flange will equal a larger change inches down the downpipe.....yes it needs to be anti-clockwise to lower it fractionally.

Only problem with this approach is that potentially it will push the bottom end of the downpipe down too which means the hanger will interfere with the subframe even more.

I think if possibly if the flange was cut off, cleaned up and where the flange was welded to the 3" bend if this was shortened by 5mm then rewelded back on again - this maybe a better plan...although obviously not as easy as just elongating the holes but it means that the rest of the downpipe wasn't affected


----------



## Conk

Well if you think that would be a better solution to the problem I will probably do that.

Like I say I'll be taking it to the machine shop anyway so they can make a tidy job of it!

So a 5mm band needs to come out to move the whole dp 5mm right(from looking at the front of the car)?


----------



## L33JSA

Yup......I'd say that is a fairly safe bet mate. Don't be coming back though and blaming me if it should have been 6mm!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I will only be 100% certain once I've actually altered a downpipe myself.


----------



## anthony_839

looks like you will be having a lot of work coming your way once you manage get one of these altered and installed 

#menext


----------



## Conk

Don't worry I won't be blaming you if it goes wrong, there only suggestions to help me!

Out of interest when do you plan an adapting one?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

if removing this 5-6 mm band is the solution, then this will surely make it an easy option for relentless to try out? rather than re-forming the shape?

plus chopping out 5-6 mm is within the realms of DIY for me and a friend with a welder... making this a possibility again


----------



## tonksy26

fixitagaintomoz said:


> if removing this 5-6 mm band is the solution, then this will surely make it an easy option for relentless to try out? rather than re-forming the shape?
> 
> plus chopping out 5-6 mm is within the realms of DIY for me and a friend with a welder... making this a possibility again


The modifications were never going to be drastic and well within a DIY fix.


----------



## passat16v

Anyone else fitted one of these yet?


----------



## Callum-TT

passat16v said:


> Anyone else fitted one of these yet?


Mine is going in tomorrow

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## passat16v

keep us informed mate :mrgreen:


----------



## Callum-TT

passat16v said:


> keep us informed mate :mrgreen:


Will do buddy

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## anthony_839

Any update Callum?


----------



## Callum-TT

anthony_839 said:


> Any update Callum?


Just waiting for a call from my man on this.

He said he would call me if there was any issues so "no news is good news" hopefully


----------



## passat16v

/???/

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## reece1591

Must know by now lol .......


----------



## Callum-TT

reece1591 said:


> Must know by now lol .......


Sorry been training for the last 3 hours.

He said he would call me if there was an issue, he was refitting the sub-frame when we spoke and I've not heard anything since.

Ive sent him a text but hopefully he is tucked up nicely at home after a job well done lol.


----------



## tonksy26

Sounds positive Callum. Did you/he use the sleeve do you know ?


----------



## Callum-TT

tonksy26 said:


> Sounds positive Callum. Did you/he use the sleeve do you know ?


No sleeve as it's connecting to 3" milltek system.

My exhaust is now 3" all the way through.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Callum-TT said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds positive Callum. Did you/he use the sleeve do you know ?
> 
> 
> 
> No sleeve as it's connecting to 3" milltek system.
> 
> My exhaust is now 3" all the way through.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

That's the way to do it! Bet you can wait to take her for a spin!


----------



## Callum-TT

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds positive Callum. Did you/he use the sleeve do you know ?
> 
> 
> 
> No sleeve as it's connecting to 3" milltek system.
> 
> My exhaust is now 3" all the way through.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the way to do it! Bet you can wait to take her for a spin!
Click to expand...

I'm still twitching like a kid on Christmas Eve lol.

Lunchtime tomorrow after full alignment is the time I collect 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT

So I've popped it to see him. He's a little stressed after not finishing until 10 pm last night.

The first attempt was not good. Neither was the 2nd or 3rd. Every time he moved it slightly one way it ended up touching something else grrr.

Just about to try attempt 4 which he is confident about.


----------



## anthony_839

looking good

did he drill anything or extend any holes? 
want to get one but if its taking 4 attempts most places wont do it  lol


----------



## Callum-TT

anthony_839 said:


> looking good
> 
> did he drill anything or extend any holes?
> want to get one but if its taking 4 attempts most places wont do it  lol


He has elongated all holes.

The reason it's taken a few attempts is because he's tried a few ways of moving things about.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## L33JSA

Glad it's not just me then [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Callum-TT

L33JSA said:


> Glad it's not just me then [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Well it's on 

About 3-5mm clearance all around.

What he did have to do was turn 5mm anti clockwise then create a small indentation to clear steering rack.

The rest of the exhaust system is being installed and guess what.

The cat does not line up 100% but we worked around that.


----------



## passat16v

looks sexy


----------



## L33JSA

How come it still steps down to 2.5" then goes back to 3"? I take it the 3" system wasn't long enough to reach the 3" section of the downpipe?

When you say 'had to make an indent' I take it you mean he's had to dent the downpipe in?


----------



## Gone

Is it just me or is it also hanging a bit low? Around here that'll be smashed to bits within a week on all the speed bumps.

Think I'm out on this one


----------



## L33JSA

Unfortunately they do tend to sit quite low yes.


----------



## anthony_839

so is there a better downpipe... that doesn't make it sit slow...

and has anyone used the decat ?

as if I get it ill only be getting the decat


----------



## Callum-TT

L33JSA said:


> How come it still steps down to 2.5" then goes back to 3"? I take it the 3" system wasn't long enough to reach the 3" section of the downpipe?
> 
> When you say 'had to make an indent' I take it you mean he's had to dent the downpipe in?


That 2.5" part is the sports cat. It's actually 2.7" OD which is annoying.

Yes he had to dent the DP slightly to avoid clashing with the bulkhead above the steering rack.

When I get time this evening I will mark it on a photo to show size & location mate.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT

Gone Ape said:


> Is it just me or is it also hanging a bit low? Around here that'll be smashed to bits within a week on all the speed bumps.
> 
> Think I'm out on this one


It actually doesn't sit much lower than subframe buddy.

The rear of the exhaust where it bends under rear ARB actually sits lower.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## reece1591

Boy this seems like a lot of work the cost of the item is a bargain but if can't fit them yourself will get a huge Labour fee.

Does the other downpipes avaliable to the same as may work out the same or less to get a diff brand won't it??


----------



## Callum-TT

reece1591 said:


> Boy this seems like a lot of work the cost of the item is a bargain but if can't fit them yourself will get a huge Labour fee.
> 
> Does the other downpipes avaliable to the same as may work out the same or less to get a diff brand won't it??


Well hopefully relentless will observe the report it make and use it to make the required changes to allow self fit.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## L33JSA

Callum-TT said:


> Well hopefully relentless will observe the report it make and use it to make the required changes to allow self fit.


I'm wondering how they would go about adding a 'dent the pipe' modification in their jigs!! haha [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I think when 1 revisit passat16v's downpipe I'm going to go the chopping the flange off route so it sits further towards the prop and everything else remains in the same location.


----------



## Callum-TT

L33JSA said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well hopefully relentless will observe the report it make and use it to make the required changes to allow self fit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how they would go about adding a 'dent the pipe' modification in their jigs!! haha [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I think when 1 revisit passat16v's downpipe I'm going to go the chopping the flange off route so it sits further towards the prop and everything else remains in the same location.
Click to expand...

I did look at that myself mate. I feel a 5mm chop will take you too close to the prop mate.

Without the chop on mine i'm literally 7-8mm off the prop.

The indentation is actually quite small and all they need to do is slightly compress the pipe in that area. Yes you will lose a little of the flow but it allows the DP to clear the steering rack.


----------



## passat16v

L33JSA said:


> I think when 1 revisit passat16v's downpipe I'm going to go the chopping the flange off route so it sits further towards the prop and everything else remains in the same location.


Lucky you have no hair to pull out !!!!

round two  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Just waitting on Cybrand/Cybox to come back with a date to build my 3" cat back system..

*Anyone interested in a 3" catback system with 2 x single boxes at the rear, that will bolt onto the 3" part of the relentless DP/Sports cat, watch this space!!!!*


----------



## Callum-TT

So I take it I'm the first person to actually have this fitted then?


----------



## L33JSA

Nope.....the 2nd.....did you miss my review?

However you are the first to fit a modified one that doesn't vibrate.


----------



## NickG

This thread is scaring me!!

Looking to fit mine next weekend myself, i take it there will be many attempted fits, lots of swearing and probably a few paddys along the way then? :lol:

Whats the deal with the connection to the cat back system? Mines going onto the OEM cat-back for time being, will the standard collar not fit then?


----------



## Callum-TT

L33JSA said:


> Nope.....the 2nd.....did you miss my review?
> 
> However you are the first to fit a modified one that doesn't vibrate.


Lol true I forgot about your review 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## L33JSA

NickG said:


> .... will the standard collar not fit then?


Nope. You need to get a fractionally smaller one.


----------



## anthony_839

ahh this is annoying I really want to get one but don't want it vibrating etc  lol


----------



## Jamie948

passat16v said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think when 1 revisit passat16v's downpipe I'm going to go the chopping the flange off route so it sits further towards the prop and everything else remains in the same location.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you have no hair to pull out !!!!
> 
> round two  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Just waitting on Cybrand/Cybox to come back with a date to build my 3" cat back system..
> 
> *Anyone interested in a 3" catback system with 2 x single boxes at the rear, that will bolt onto the 3" part of the relentless DP/Sports cat, watch this space!!!!*
Click to expand...

 

watching.... :mrgreen:


----------



## NickG

L33JSA said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... will the standard collar not fit then?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You need to get a fractionally smaller one.
Click to expand...

Okay i'll look into that! Would it be possible to use a sheet of 1mm metal to make a collar around the relentless pipe to make it slightly larger? Or would this not work/cause other issues?

Also the clamps for the sleeve... mine had corroded to nothing on the bolts so had to grind them off. Are these and Audi only part or is there an alternative clamp anyone can recommend?


----------



## L33JSA

I wouldnt make a collar as chances are it's always going to leak.

I think an alternative sleeve & clamp is linked above somewhere?


----------



## Callum-TT

Is it possible to add videos on here? If so how?

I am off to collect my completed TT now so will make a video of the sound.


----------



## L33JSA

Put clips on youtube and post the links on here.


----------



## Callum-TT

L33JSA said:


> Put clips on youtube and post the links on here.


Cheers dude.


----------



## mullum

Or Vimeo (option built into iOS)


----------



## anthony_839

L33 how much u charging to fit these? Once you have done on you would know how to do it


----------



## NickG

L33JSA said:


> I wouldnt make a collar as chances are it's always going to leak.
> 
> I think an alternative sleeve & clamp is linked above somewhere?


Ahhh yeah good call, just found it...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/exhaust-s...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2a0cceca63

Can't go wrong for £13.95 i guess!


----------



## Danny1

How can a company make an item that doesn't fit properly?? Way too much hassle imo which is a shame at that price it "seems" a bargain.


----------



## Nitrojosh

My cars return has been delayed following downpipe clearance issues also...! Bargain decat rapidly becoming quite the opposite 

Have mentioned altering the holes on the flange so will see how they get on!


----------



## passat16v

Nitrojosh said:


> My cars return has been delayed following downpipe clearance issues also...! Bargain decat rapidly becoming quite the opposite
> 
> Have mentioned altering the holes on the flange so will see how they get on!


*extra labour costs*


----------



## Nitrojosh

Yes indeed mate


----------



## passat16v

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
at least where in the same boat,,,

I should have bought another T4 van, they can be fixed with cellotape, snot, pubes and old wellies :mrgreen:


----------



## Callum-TT

Well I have driven home and man it sounds mint 

I have made a video but it does not do it justice. The sound when spooling up is incredible. Also my milltek system sounds sooooo much better now.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## reece1591

Post it up anyways ;-)


----------



## L33JSA

anthony_839 said:


> L33 how much u charging to fit these? Once you have done on you would know how to do it


I doubt it would work out financially viable no matter how much I charged considering you live in Essex and I'm in Liverpool


----------



## anthony_839

L33JSA said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> L33 how much u charging to fit these? Once you have done on you would know how to do it
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it would work out financially viable no matter how much I charged considering you live in Essex and I'm in Liverpool
Click to expand...

Haha prob not  just didn't want to have to take it somewhere and they charge me for Fcking arroud would like got take it to someone who has done it before and ones what they are doing


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

passat16v said:


> Nitrojosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cars return has been delayed following downpipe clearance issues also...! Bargain decat rapidly becoming quite the opposite
> 
> Have mentioned altering the holes on the flange so will see how they get on!
> 
> 
> 
> *extra labour costs*
Click to expand...

And tor that reason "I'm out"


----------



## passat16v

passat16v said:


> Just waitting on Cybrand/Cybox to come back with a date to build my 3" cat back system..
> *Anyone interested in a 3" catback system with 2 x single boxes at the rear, that will bolt onto the 3" part of the relentless DP/Sports cat, watch this space!!!!*


My TT is going in on Wednesday, I've spoken to them and they will do a run of *5* systems to for people who have bought the relentless DP as I have.

These systems will be at a VERY VERY BIG discount price for TT forum members :mrgreen: , I will find out the discount code on Wednesday.

You will be able to order directly from them or if local to the N.west pick it up. I will be heading to Ultimate dubs, and could poss deliver a system there for the cost of a happy meal :mrgreen:

Paul Mc


----------



## Callum-TT

passat16v said:


> passat16v said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just waitting on Cybrand/Cybox to come back with a date to build my 3" cat back system..
> *Anyone interested in a 3" catback system with 2 x single boxes at the rear, that will bolt onto the 3" part of the relentless DP/Sports cat, watch this space!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> My TT is going in on Wednesday, I've spoken to them and they will do a run of *5* systems to for people who have bought the relentless DP as I have.
> 
> These systems will be at a VERY VERY BIG discount price for TT forum members :mrgreen: , I will find out the discount code on Wednesday.
> 
> You will be able to order directly from them or if local to the N.west pick it up. I will be heading to Ultimate dubs, and could poss deliver a system there for the cost of a happy meal :mrgreen:
> 
> Paul Mc
Click to expand...

You taking your TT to dubs or going as a fan?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## passat16v

I will be there in an official capacity 

I host the charity auction and also the trophy presentation.

I will be there from Sat onwards


----------



## Callum-TT

passat16v said:


> I will be there in an official capacity
> 
> I host the charity auction and also the trophy presentation.
> 
> I will be there from Sat onwards


Come say hello to me on the TTOC stand then buddy. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nitrojosh

Mines fitted now!

No issues with the fit straight into my scorpion catback. Presumably because the car pipe slots into the catback rather than two pipes mating inside a sleeve!

Exhaust hangar is not connected to the hanger...it has the rubber hanger fitted to it stopping it from vibrating the subframe.

One thing, alongside the catback the decat pipe has made it LOUD!!

Love it!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Nitrojosh said:


> Mines fitted now!
> 
> No issues with the fit straight into my scorpion catback. Presumably because the car pipe slots into the catback rather than two pipes mating inside a sleeve!
> 
> Exhaust hangar is not connected to the hanger...it has the rubber hanger fitted to it stopping it from vibrating the subframe.
> 
> One thing, alongside the catback the decat pipe has made it LOUD!!
> 
> Love it!


Got a video of the sound?


----------



## anthony_839

Got any pics did they extend the holes wtc?


----------



## Nitrojosh

anthony_839 said:


> Got any pics did they extend the holes wtc?


I think they did by a few mm to rotate it slightly anti clockwise!

I will get the missus to video it at some point


----------



## anthony_839

Cool how much u pay for fitting?


----------



## Nitrojosh

Don't know mate, ended up paying 10 hours labour for...

Turbo change, sump and oil pick up change, thermostat fitting, steering rack bush and dogbone bush fitting.

They had many issues with the downpipe and also with rounded bolts etc on my sump

Was quite pleased overall


----------



## passat16v

for those interested in the rest of the system in 3", ones* similar* to this will be for sale after mine is made on Wednesday


----------



## mountbattencars

very interested in the downpipe and decat does it come with a vat receipt?


----------



## bazab

passat16v said:


> for those interested in the rest of the system in 3", ones* similar* to this will be for sale after mine is made on Wednesday


i'm interested, got a 3" down pipe but not a relentless one so i will have to get under there and have a look at it, have you got a pic of where the exhaust mates with the down pipe , i assume they are all fairly similar but it would be good to confirm it will fit before committing to ordering.
cheers
nick


----------



## Callum-TT

mountbattencars said:


> very interested in the downpipe and decat does it come with a vat receipt?


No my receipt inside said it was for some small bits valued at less than £60 to avoid import tax.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nitrojosh

If anyone needs one of the previously linked sleeves give me a shout, wasn't needed with my scorpion cat back!


----------



## NickG

I'm fitting mine saturday hopefully. Did anyone manage to get pics of the modified holes on the turbo flange?

Do you literally need to turn these into oval shapes to turn it slightly anti-clockwise?


----------



## passat16v

Just a quick note for anyone fitting these,

A local place to me gave me £40 for my old cat  happy with that.

Also my TT is in to Cybrand/Cybox tomorrow to get the 3" system fitted. (5 systems will be made and available to TT forum members)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nitrojosh

I'm sure the cats are £800+ from audi lol


----------



## anthony_839

How long this deal going on for?


----------



## anthony_839

ordered one should be here soon, now to find somewhere to fit it 

anyone know a place/ someone in Essex / London area who can do it

please let me know


----------



## reece1591

anthony_839 said:


> ordered one should be here soon, now to find somewhere to fit it
> 
> anyone know a place/ someone in Essex / London area who can do it
> 
> please let me know


Amd in grays / lakeside would be able to would suggest making the mods before attempt to fit as will save on Labour fees


----------



## anthony_839

reece1591 said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ordered one should be here soon, now to find somewhere to fit it
> 
> anyone know a place/ someone in Essex / London area who can do it
> 
> please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> Amd in grays / lakeside would be able to would suggest making the mods before attempt to fit as will save on Labour fees
Click to expand...

yea just phoned them they want 180 +vat...

not too bad tbh.

waiting for a quote from another place


----------



## NickG

Well last night finally got this on!! I have had a mate remove the turbo end flange and reweld 5mm further in and it appears to have done a good job!! :lol:

Only note I would add is that the 64.5mm collar that was recommended is not fitting, it's too tight! I can just about force it on but then the bolts are a long way from protruding through the otherside to get a nut on! :?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

So 5mm removed precisely? Did you get pics before and after?


----------



## NickG

Well it was about that! i can't be 100% as i didn't weld it, but i asked for 5mm and then when i got it back it fitted! :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT

NickG said:


> Well it was about that! i can't be 100% as i didn't weld it, but i asked for 5mm and then when i got it back it fitted! :lol:


Good effort buddy. Glad it fits mate.


----------



## L33JSA

I can confirm that as Nick has found that the '5mm trick' works perfectly


----------



## anthony_839

How much ppl charge for this 5mm trick?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

NickG said:


> Well it was about that! i can't be 100% as i didn't weld it, but i asked for 5mm and then when i got it back it fitted! :lol:


Good stuff....did you go decat? You got a video of the sound bud?


----------



## NickG

anthony_839 said:


> How much ppl charge for this 5mm trick?


I paid a mate of mine £25 but that doesn't really help, no idea what a garage would charge!



fixitagaintomoz said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was about that! i can't be 100% as i didn't weld it, but i asked for 5mm and then when i got it back it fitted! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff....did you go decat? You got a video of the sound bud?
Click to expand...

I did indeed! I've actually not got a video yet, car still sits on axle stands, but i have run her upto temperature and had a little bit of the sound experience! I've still got the OEM back box so actually isn't too loud at all, has a very nice tone though!


----------



## kiz

Is there any down pipe and decat still available?

Also are any of these 3" cat back exhausts ready to go?

Cheers
Kieran


----------



## tonksy26

Yeah still avalible, you have pm mate.


----------



## Callum-TT

tonksy26 said:


> Yeah still avalible, you have pm mate.


Tonks did relentless ever come back with a reply mate?


----------



## tonksy26

Sorry Thought I'd posted the reply on here a few pages back.

Yeah, sorry to say they wasn't much help really. Even after linking them to the thread and giving numerous amount of examples they refuse to believe there's anything wrong with them as they "haven't heard of it before" which to me is aload of bollocks.

The offer is still on for anyone wanting one but as those who bought will know since the discovery I want to make sure everyone is aware of the problems underlined in this thread. You buy them at your own accord to knowing the problems with fitting.


----------



## Callum-TT

I might have an argument with them myself


----------



## Callum-TT

So I've started a dispute with them lol.

I doubt I'll get anything but I've asked for a £100 refund. If you don't ask you don't get


----------



## passat16v

Callum-TT said:


> So I've started a dispute with them


Was thinking that myself


----------



## Callum-TT

passat16v said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I've started a dispute with them
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking that myself
Click to expand...

They can't offer a down pipe for a Mk1 TT then refuse to accept that it doesn't fit and wash their hand of it.

Cheeky fookers


----------



## Nitrojosh

Dispute also opened claiming £100 refund


----------



## Callum-TT

Lol


----------



## Nitrojosh

Started something now Callum, paypal may also pay more attention to multiple cases


----------



## Callum-TT

Yep and relentless can't dispute multiple cases either.


----------



## Nitrojosh

Negotiations going well with xs power so far. Hardly impressed with their attitude.



> we have had no issues with it - no one has said anything - can you show me pictures of what the situation is ?
> This is our RELENTLESS AUDI DOWNPIPE UPGRADED version -
> Can you show me what you are having SPECIFIC ISSUES WITH
> 10 HOURS LABOUR ... BIT MUCH DONT YOU THINK ????????????


----------



## Callum-TT

I've just replied to their email


----------



## mullum

Good idea lads. Once they get stung they'll soon shape up ;-)


----------



## Callum-TT

mullum said:


> Good idea lads. Once they get stung they'll soon shape up ;-)


It's the arrogance that is annoying me mate.


----------



## Nitrojosh

It get better Callum!

I mentioned that I knew for a fact others were not happy and disputing etc.



> Yes you guys did the Paypal dispute at the same time
> How cheeky of u guys.
> It does not show what the issue is
> I don't know what the issue is
> You say flange is out 5mm
> Where ?
> Which way ?
> You say sitting to far over
> THAT'S GREAT HELP !!!


----------



## cookbot

I've done the same, not so much that I care about having to mod it myself, but the fact they're trying to mask there's any problem with the pipe when there clearly is. It's a sad fact that action that stings their pocket is the only way to make a change!


----------



## reece1591

Out of interest

Would anyone on here who knows how to mod them ie bolt holes and moving the flange would they be interested in modding one for me?

May order one of these but the whole pain in the arse fitting bit is putting me off but if I got it posted to one of you bloke you altered it then posted it to me for a fee say would make my life loads easier.

This is only if relentless decide to be complete twats and not fix it themselves as will be fitting it myself to save Labour fees from a garage.


----------



## anthony_839

I've asked a company to do mine and they said 20 - 30 quid...

labour wont be too much to get the flange moved


----------



## brian1978

Was thinking about one of these, but I think ill wait and see if this issue gets fixed first.


----------



## reece1591

anthony_839 said:


> I've asked a company to do mine and they said 20 - 30 quid...
> 
> labour wont be too much to get the flange moved


Thing is I'm not quite sure I understand where and how to move it so won't be able to describe it very well.

Friend of mine on Facebook sells same downpipes but for 200 for the Decat and loads people have run them and had no fitting issues so don't know if I'm better off spending extra 50 on one of them than this and having to try mod it hmmmm


----------



## tonksy26

reece1591 said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked a company to do mine and they said 20 - 30 quid...
> 
> labour wont be too much to get the flange moved
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is I'm not quite sure I understand where and how to move it so won't be able to describe it very well.
> 
> Friend of mine on Facebook sells same downpipes but for 200 for the Decat and loads people have run them and had no fitting issues so don't know if I'm better off spending extra 50 on one of them than this and having to try mod it hmmmm
Click to expand...

Interesting.... I'm not selling these.... They are coming straight from relentless themselves. Strange how some fit and some aren't ? :?


----------



## reece1591

That's what is confusing me he is like a rep for them so he is obviously sticking his cut on top prob why more money but people who have fitted them don't seem to have had the issues then everyone who has fitting on from here have I know he stocks loads and they are UK side already so maybe that's where issues are. We may be getting the new batch so something may have gone tits up this round of downpipes??


----------



## barb

trevor said:


> ;DSundeep TT &Co you did a fine job as well mate,when are we expected to get these badges?
> 
> cheers trevor


If your talking about Samuel byrat I think it is I bought one through him and had fitting issues. It looks to be almost all of them have issues

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## reece1591

He sells them and another bloke does aswell but think just going to leave it for a while and get one which won't need modding etc


----------



## tonksy26

reece1591 said:


> He sells them and another bloke does aswell but think just going to leave it for a while and get one which won't need modding etc


I cnt see any amendments happening in the future regarding relentless downpipes.


----------



## reece1591

tonksy26 said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He sells them and another bloke does aswell but think just going to leave it for a while and get one which won't need modding etc
> 
> 
> 
> I cnt see any amendments happening in the future regarding relentless downpipes.
Click to expand...

It's a shame because they are actually affordable to a wider range of people if they had perfect fitment on everything would sell so so so much more I think just a shame.

Spent my money on custom rear spacers and normal Decat now anyways lol I knew the money in my pocket wouldn't last long


----------



## brian1978

tonksy26 said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He sells them and another bloke does aswell but think just going to leave it for a while and get one which won't need modding etc
> 
> 
> 
> I cnt see any amendments happening in the future regarding relentless downpipes.
Click to expand...

Shame, I'd have bought one. I'd rather spend a little more on a product that is fit for purpose. 
If this is the attitude they have with people i dread to think the issues you would have if something else went wrong with it later on.


----------



## NickG

Callum and Josh, how you guys getting on with your claims? I have photos which may help and could also launch a claim... Power to the people and all that?


----------



## Callum-TT

NickG said:


> Callum and Josh, how you guys getting on with your claims? I have photos which may help and could also launch a claim... Power to the people and all that?


Post them here. I have escalated mine to a full PayPal dispute.

All pics help mate.


----------



## cookbot

Callum-TT said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Callum and Josh, how you guys getting on with your claims? I have photos which may help and could also launch a claim... Power to the people and all that?
> 
> 
> 
> Post them here. I have escalated mine to a full PayPal dispute.
> 
> All pics help mate.
Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## Nitrojosh

More the merrier, PayPal will pay attention. More photos the better Nick, cheers mate


----------



## NickG

Well these show it being too far over, i guess they might help!





How do i start a case!?


----------



## cookbot

NickG said:


> Well these show it being too far over, i guess they might help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do i start a case!?


on the paypal website, there's a button somewhere on it! I know vague answer, ha


----------



## NickG

Hmmm it wont let me as the transaction was over 45 days ago... damn!


----------



## Fizzleh

NickG said:


> Hmmm it wont let me as the transaction was over 45 days ago... damn!


I'm sure you still can, you need to search for the transaction to dispute.

I did the same thing with ovivo when they went bust which I purchased 6 months ago

EDIT: Turns out you can't, they just closed my case


----------



## barb

Has anyone tried moveing the engine on the mounts? Did it to mine the other day as it was knocking with the new exhaust and now it's stopped knocking. May help some people

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## cookbot

"We have concluded our investigation into your case. Unfortunately, at this time we are unable to decide this claim in your favour."

So much for buyer protection! Last time I had an overseas buyer miss their delivery a few times and the item was sent back to me to me in the UK. I wanted to refund less postage but they put paypal dispute in and it was found in their favour!?!

Never seems to work out well with CrapPal!


----------



## L33JSA

Just another heads up to people on here that have bought one.

The car that I fitted one too came up with a catalytic efficiency error code today - the car in question had a sports cat not a decat fitted so just beware that other people may suffer the same issue.

I'm mapping his out next time I see him so it makes no odds.


----------



## Duggy

L33JSA said:


> Just another heads up to people on here that have bought one.
> 
> The car that I fitted one too came up with a catalytic efficiency error code today - the car in question had a sports cat not a decat fitted so just beware that other people may suffer the same issue.
> 
> I'm mapping his out next time I see him so it makes no odds.


Is it showing a 16804 code Lee?

As I'm having this code come up regularly after fitting my BCS 3" DP :?

John


----------



## Gryllzy4532

Hi I am new to site still learning about forums in general I went to go and PM you about this deal but it say I am not aloud  
So was hoping to get abit of info on why and also looking at getting the downpipe and sports CAT + man


----------



## Callum-TT

You can't PM because you are new and are deemed a potential risk of fraud. Nothing bad against you fella just the forum rules. These restrictions will get lifted eventually when you post enough or by joining the TTOC.

Now on the down pipe. As long as you realise these are a tw4t to fit, possibly costing you more in labour to fit than the components themselves, the customer service from relentless is shocking. If you have any issues they will fight it through PayPal and probably throw a bung at their American friends and you'll get sold down the river like most on here have

I bought one and paid a small fortune in modifications to fit it. Asked for £100 which is a small part of what I paid and got nothing apart from abusive emails in return.

Personally I would steer clear and go for one of the reputable UK brands who do provide customer service.


----------



## BCS Nige

Duggy said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another heads up to people on here that have bought one.
> 
> The car that I fitted one too came up with a catalytic efficiency error code today - the car in question had a sports cat not a decat fitted so just beware that other people may suffer the same issue.
> 
> I'm mapping his out next time I see him so it makes no odds.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it showing a 16804 code Lee?
> 
> As I'm having this code come up regularly after fitting my BCS 3" DP :?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Just a heads up on the BCS cat - with the monolith being 200 cells with a 125mm core - the gas flow is greater than the an equivilent 76mm cat delete pipe. The velocity of the gasflow is therefore out side of the measurable parameters set at the factory for post cat lambda. This in no way denotes that the BCS cat is inefficient - mereley that the ECU thinks that the OEM cat is still fitted and that is at fault. Remapping will eliminate the CEL as will a lambda extension.
With regard to the fit - it is incredibly tight between the rack - prop and heat shields...
We developed our 76mm DP utilising very tight 1d bends to allow the correct clearance - the end result costs more to manufacture but is a perfect fit... Please note the Flexible de coupler position relative to all other designs and how it is away from the prop location.


----------



## Duggy

BCS Nige said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another heads up to people on here that have bought one.
> 
> The car that I fitted one too came up with a catalytic efficiency error code today - the car in question had a sports cat not a decat fitted so just beware that other people may suffer the same issue.
> 
> I'm mapping his out next time I see him so it makes no odds.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it showing a 16804 code Lee?
> 
> As I'm having this code come up regularly after fitting my BCS 3" DP :?
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a heads up on the BCS cat - with the monolith being 200 cells with a 125mm core - the gas flow is greater than the an equivilent 76mm cat delete pipe. The velocity of the gasflow is therefore out side of the measurable parameters set at the factory for post cat lambda. This in no way denotes that the BCS cat is inefficient - mereley that the ECU thinks that the OEM cat is still fitted and that is at fault. Remapping will eliminate the CEL as will a lambda extension.
> With regard to the fit - it is incredibly tight between the rack - prop and heat shields...
> We developed our 76mm DP utilising very tight 1d bends to allow the correct clearance - the end result costs more to manufacture but is a perfect fit... Please note the Flexible de coupler position relative to all other designs and how it is away from the prop location.
Click to expand...

Had a feeling it would be this Nige, it will be mapped out very soon 

No fitting problems whatsoever 

John


----------



## anthony_839

got mine fitted yesterday and checked and rechecked as everything was going on,

from what I would see I had the sub frame back up on tightened up and it still had clearance...

only issue I had was the cat and pipe not lining up correctly so its in a garage getting the flanges re-welded so they line up

once its back will jack up again and see if its touching the bulk head hopefully not. if it is I will be moving engine on mounts, when I figure out how lol


----------



## L33JSA

Despite them not appearing to line up......did you actually try tightening the flanges together?


----------



## anthony_839

L33JSA said:


> Despite them not appearing to line up......did you actually try tightening the flanges together?


i got one bolt in but as soon as i tried to put the other one in it pulled off to the right and I didn't want to from what you said before with the way it bends the flexi I didn't like the sound of that too much.

getting the weld moved a little wont cost too much


----------



## L33JSA

Yeh....it's far from ideal really but they will go together.

Having it rewelded is the better option anyway.


----------



## anthony_839

yep the fun and games you have with modifying a car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Callum-TT

anthony_839 said:


> yep the fun and games you have with modifying a car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Nah just fun and games rectifying the issues ignored by a dickhead company who blatantly deny issues with this shit product even when presented with all the info.


----------



## anthony_839

Callum-TT said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep the fun and games you have with modifying a car [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Nah just fun and games rectifying the issues ignored by a dickhead company who blatantly deny issues with this shit product even when presented with all the info.
Click to expand...

I do agree but modifying a car is always going to be hard work even if the says perfect if 7/10 times it aint and takes fun and games to get it to work

That is the fun of moidifying


----------



## Callum-TT

anthony_839 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep the fun and games you have with modifying a car [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Nah just fun and games rectifying the issues ignored by a dickhead company who blatantly deny issues with this shit product even when presented with all the info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do agree but modifying a car is always going to be hard work even if the says perfect if 7/10 times it aint and takes fun and games to get it to work
> 
> That is the fun of moidifying
Click to expand...

Yep I agree but they haven't even got one right.


----------



## anthony_839

To carry on with my fitting woes, the exhaust bracket pushes the down pipe up onto the prop and heat shield once taken off I have 2 mm between both prop and bulk head

But have about 10 from the steering rack if I do the elonggate the holes will this move it close to the steering rack an away frok prop 
Also looks like i'm going to have to remove and reweld the hanger


----------



## L33JSA

As long as you elongate the flange holes in the right direction then it will move the downpipe down away from the bulkhead.


----------



## anthony_839

Ok cool I think I knw the direction it needs to go

From what I can see it needs to move anti clockwise (facing the turbo) this will push away from bulk head and prop and closer to the steering rack


----------



## Callum-TT

anthony_839 said:


> Ok cool I think I knw the direction it needs to go
> 
> From what I can see it needs to move anti clockwise (facing the turbo) this will push away from bulk head and prop and closer to the steering rack


But not too far as you may end up rubbing on the steering rack mate. As much of a pain it is do it a little at a time


----------



## anthony_839

Callum-TT said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok cool I think I knw the direction it needs to go
> 
> From what I can see it needs to move anti clockwise (facing the turbo) this will push away from bulk head and prop and closer to the steering rack
> 
> 
> 
> But not too far as you may end up rubbing on the steering rack mate. As much of a pain it is do it a little at a time
Click to expand...

yea what im going to do is do them up tight but enough that I can fiddle it into place lol and then ill tighten fully once ive got it in position.


----------



## anthony_839

Close isn't the work


----------



## anthony_839

Right I'm nearly there

Elongated the holes and it gives me more room but the bolts aren't holding it in position prob because they are too old and not locking, tried nylon locking bolts but they do the same thing due to the nylon melting (being a dick thinking they would work) so getting new bolts on there tonight. Bracket and hanger still ain't on as its to tight to get the bracket in and as said before by other people it sits in wrong position so that's going to be cut a re welded,

So thats the good parts I can sort out how the bad bits I don't have a clue with

So there is a knock when setting off / car first goes under load in each gear, now I'm thinking coz the bracket isnt on the bar is knocking on subframe or zorst it moving enough to hit bulk head again, 
Secondly when sitting still and moving steering from left to right im getting a little knock (just to add the steering fells as it should and when Turing is just a precise) , could I have fucked up the steering rack?  dose the rubber bit where steering wheel bar comes down to meet the rest of the rack need to be pushed in like a bung or dose it just sit up tight

Any help on the above will be very helpfull


----------



## anthony_839

Next update 
Tbh Im getting most of these probs because im doing it diy but you do learn a lot doing it your self well worth a go just be prepared to send some time

So put the rubber exhaust mount on and no more knocking

Get a little vibrate every now and then when on full chat

Get a yellow dog bone mount to see if it stops


----------



## Callum-TT

If you are getting vibration the down pipe will be touching something under full load.


----------



## anthony_839

I drive 30 miles yesterday and I only had the vibration twice once when reversing up a kerb and once when on full load in second gear, hoping the yellow dogbone will stop that slight movement that its getting.

if not ill elongate the holes a bit more but didn't want to do it too much and it be fcked.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

is this still going? and any chance of them doing a deal on the new x-pro version 4 manifold?


----------



## EnthusiastOwned

fixitagaintomoz said:


> is this still going? and any chance of them doing a deal on the new x-pro version 4 manifold?


I'd be interested in this too!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Its not available now. Ebay has the downpipe with decat for 190ish


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Bit of news guys.

i have recently purchased an identical item, and after contacting the seller he has confirmed that he supplies the item that is sold as relentless and xs power.

i am in talks with him about the modifications to see if they are willing to make the minor adjustments mentioned in this thread.

i have explained that if they can make the adjustment there will be quite a few people interested.

lets see what they say


----------



## EnthusiastOwned

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Bit of news guys.
> 
> i have recently purchased an identical item, and after contacting the seller he has confirmed that he supplies the item that is sold as relentless and xs power.
> 
> i am in talks with him about the modifications to see if they are willing to make the minor adjustments mentioned in this thread.
> 
> i have explained that if they can make the adjustment there will be quite a few people interested.
> 
> lets see what they say


Yes! I'd be fully interested!


----------



## BCS Nige

Well, if anyone wants a hassle free install we're here as well...
cheers
Nige


----------



## EnthusiastOwned

BCS Nige said:


> Well, if anyone wants a hassle free install we're here as well...
> cheers
> Nige


How much are your 3" downpipes with de-cat/sports cat?


----------



## samgilding

I'd be interested in one that fits or needs only minor adjustment maybe get another group buy going? As I'm far too tight to pay the 350 that pipewerx want!


----------



## squarehead94

Is a decat and downpipe needed for stage 1 remap?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

No


----------



## EnthusiastOwned

Did you get any further with the ebay seller?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

I am waiting to confirm a theory- apparantly the downpipe is ok with a relentless manifold, but needs adjusting for a standard manifold. I will be assembling mine within 2 months so will know for certain if it fits ok with a relentless manifold.


----------



## L33JSA

Incorrect I'm afraid. Downpipe doesnt fit whether or not a Relentless manifold or standard is used. This applies to a Relentless v3 anyway.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Ok ill let the seller know- i should be able to verify a v4 to add to the list....


----------



## Mr_Smith

Any news on these?

Cheers


----------



## Dale_88

Did you get anything sorted with this mate?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Didn't end up fitting mine so couldn't give accurate adaptations needed


----------



## samgilding

Fucking shite would be an accurate description. Haha, good product but fitment still not sorted I'm afraid. For the hassle of messing with the fitment id be very tempted to spend my money on the pipewerx one I think. But as I say - it is a good product once the fitments right


----------

